# Your Profile-Views to Post Ratio



## Hadron92

.


----------



## rainbowOne

hahaha about 8.5 
:|


----------



## Famous

blinkered user asks; Where are profile views?


----------



## Famous

bout 38%


----------



## Akane

> Divide your profile views by your post-count.


Confused as to why we are dividing what is likely to be the smaller number by the bigger number instead of the other way around.


----------



## Vip3r

0.64


----------



## Ape in space

0.69

Used to be under 0.5, so I guess I've become more popular. I suppose it's the best I can hope for without being a controversial poster, a hot girl, or someone who takes less than a day to respond to messages. :no


----------



## Jcgrey

I don't like this game


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## danberado

.34


----------



## introvert33

does the profile views count each time someone visits, or just the number of people...like if one person visits a lot is that still 1? And upon reflection, its kind of weird thing to keep track of, especially on a site where people might care too much about it. 
Anyways mine was around 2views:1post


----------



## Rest or Real?

1.26360757180157


----------



## Marlon

0.5971896


----------



## laura024

3.78


----------



## extraordinary

0.3

And how do I bump it up? Change my gender to female?


----------



## Neutrino

^ give it time 

mine is 0.76. I don't understand this though


----------



## anonymid

0.911


----------



## purplefruit

0.6.


----------



## 0lly

0.04


----------



## Resonance

1.98


----------



## gilt

Mine is roughly 2, but I've deleted a lot of posts so it skews the results.

I know of a select set of people out there who have no posts, yet have one or more profile views. Their answer is undefined.


----------



## danberado

I imagine the areas you're active in around the forum would also have an effect on this. More traffic.


----------



## Resonance

danberado said:


> I imagine the areas you're active in around the forum would also have an effect on this. More traffic.


I think the biggest determinant of profile views is gender, followed by having an attractive female in your avatar, followed by a combination of post count and where/what you post.

Maybe when I go back to uni I will use the statistics software on the uni computers and run some sort of multivariate analysis which will give statistical explanations for what variables have the biggest causative relationships with profile views...or more likely produce a stream of error messages, seeing as how I passed statistics by one mark and never did manage to get that damn software to work.


----------



## matty

Mine is 4.04, I use to post a lot of semi meaningful stuff. 

I dont post much anymore, and after 12 months of minimal posting people dont really look anymore. Also I am invisible which I think makes a difference.


----------



## diamondheart89

3.96?


----------



## VCL XI

0.07


----------



## Lasair

1.011


----------



## Lasair

matty said:


> Mine is 4.04, I use to post a lot of semi meaningful stuff.
> 
> I dont post much anymore, and after 12 months of minimal posting people dont really look anymore. Also I am invisible which I think makes a difference.


You are not invisible!!


----------



## Paul

2.74. Probably because I view tons of profiles and used to be in visible mode so they'd click me in their latest visitors.


----------



## matty

jhanniffy said:


> You are not invisible!!


Then my cloak must be broken cause it says I am..


----------



## Lasair

matty said:


> Then my cloak must be broken cause it says I am..


No, i just stole it and replaced it with a dud


----------



## GunnyHighway

1.8. Somebody gave me like, 1000 views though..So legitimately, probably a lot less.


----------



## Dreamscape

2.79

I don't know what that means though, if anything at all.


----------



## Mr Blues

1.7

And I use ninja mode, if that means anything.


----------



## Rixy

1.37. 

Last time I checked I wasn't a hot girl...unless...


----------



## Ballerina

5.5853. Visitor messages. 


Resonance said:


> I think the biggest determinant of profile views is gender, followed by having an attractive female in your avatar, followed by a combination of post count and where/what you post.
> 
> Maybe when I go back to uni I will use the statistics software on the uni computers and run some sort of multivariate analysis which will give statistical explanations for what variables have the biggest causative relationships with profile views...or more likely produce a stream of error messages, seeing as how I passed statistics by one mark and never did manage to get that damn software to work.





gilt said:


> Mine is roughly 2, but I've deleted a lot of posts so it skews the results.
> 
> I know of a select set of people out there who have no posts, yet have one or more profile views. Their answer is undefined.


I'd love to see all the results represented in graphical form.


----------



## MindOverMood

1.2


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Around 0.96


----------



## Ballerina

There are 6 or 7 people who've posted who I would have thought had ratios of 5+. I notice those people continually because they're very engaging and intriguing, but I'd never visit their profiles out of fear of showing affection :afr or giving them the satisfaction that they're clearly more interesting than me. :mum


----------



## lynnb

.54


----------



## Gorillaz

1.22


----------



## equiiaddict

1.87


----------



## RUFB2327

0.44


----------



## heroin

0.96


----------



## Revenwyn

0.87


----------



## AussiePea

1.28


----------



## anonymid

It should also be pointed out that some of us were posting here before (in some cases long before) SAS even had user profiles, friends, visitor messages, etc.


----------



## Hiccups

I'm still waiting for a certain someone to post here... ........ooooooooooo I couldn't wait and went and did the math... holy #$%^ :O ..almost broke my computer calculator!


----------



## MindOverMood

Hiccups said:


> I'm still waiting for a certain someone to post here... ........ooooooooooo I couldn't wait and went and did the math... holy #$%^ :O ..almost broke my computer calculator!


leonardess?

EDIT: Last visitors aren't showing up on her page, but she has like 55k+ views ;D


----------



## Hiccups

MindOverMood said:


> leonardess?
> 
> EDIT: Last visitors are showing up on her page, but she has like 55k+ views ;D


nope.... ..........I wasn't going to name names  but...... I was thinking of anymouse. :O


----------



## AussiePea

There's a few members with like 4000 visitor messages alone, so id hate to know their views!


----------



## MindOverMood

Visitor messages
Aphexfan - 4957
dontworrybehappy - 4492

:um


----------



## Syndacus

0.39...

Yeah I'm one of the newer active members and the most forgettable, oh well.


----------



## Witan

amidoinitrite?










I guess I feel kind of popular!



gilt said:


> I know of a select set of people out there who have no posts, yet have one or more profile views. Their answer is undefined.


----------



## hoddesdon

Does Hadron reveal the significance of this at some point, I ask myself.


----------



## Hadron92

It's just a harmless poll, not some popularity contest if that's what some people _are_ all up in arms about.

And even if it was a popularity contest, why would anyone even take it seriously considering it's an online one?:roll


----------



## CourtneyB

1.38


----------



## Dane

.46


----------



## shadowmask

1.06


----------



## calichick

3.65, there'd always be like 50 profile views after each infraction I've received haha


----------



## NoName99

0.3
I suppose years and years of practice made me an expert in not drawing attention to myself.


----------



## bk

0.05
Who the hell am I? Exactly.


----------



## s0dy

0,6470588235294118 (counting with this post, 170 posts; 110 views)

Pleasant surprise, it's probably because I enjoy being a bit of an *** and giving controversial opinions using controversial points of view. :rofl


----------



## BlazingLazer

.1855 (or .19, rounded off). Figures.

I think not having an avatar isn't helping. I wonder what people with a high ratio are doing to get such (not counting infractions).


----------



## Drella

.17. Mom would be proud. I'm surprised it's that high, actually.



bk said:


> 0.05
> Who the hell am I? Exactly.


Hey...I know you. I must admit, it was truly a shame when they revoked your Mr. Universe trophy. Not many men as muscular and suggestively oiled down with cocoa butter could ride such a small bicycle. To hell with them, I say -you earned it fair and square.


----------



## James_Russell

2.6


----------



## millenniumman75

17,913/65,337 = 0.27416318


----------



## bk

Drella said:


> .17. Mom would be proud. I'm surprised it's that high, actually.
> 
> Hey...I know you. I must admit, it was truly a shame when they revoked your Mr. Universe trophy. Not many men as muscular and suggestively oiled down with cocoa butter could ride such a small bicycle. To hell with them, I say -you earned it fair and square.


I would have thought that the funniest person on SAS would have a lot higher view ratio than that. I guess I will have to make it my mission to e-stalk you more often.


----------



## Drella

bk said:


> I would have thought that the funniest person on SAS would have a lot higher view ratio than that. I guess I will have to make it my mission to e-stalk you more often.


I haven't been on this forum since the 80s, but I'm glad you remember that flattery gets you everywhere with me.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

1.01


----------



## leave me alone

1,945083014048531

Now using invisible mode, so it will go down i guess.


----------



## Glacial

0.59


----------



## Fantas Eyes

.3251659651


----------



## alte

0.46


----------



## hopelesslyshy

1.37


----------



## ShyGuy86

0.47_*i*_

Yeah, I'm _complex_!


----------



## scooby

0.69, before this post.


----------



## LONER3454

0.63 = 104views/166 posts


----------



## Onomatopoeia

3.91


----------



## secreta

3.85


----------



## Milco

6.55
I think somebody has been busy with the refresh button :lol


----------



## Atticus

Drella said:


> I haven't been on this forum since the 80s, but I'm glad you remember that flattery gets you everywhere with me.


I do so miss you, Drella.

That's a deft combination of flattery and, um, because it's not really all that flattering so I need to make it more clever because I really wanted to use the word "deft". I thought about "cleft" but that conjures up images of a lesser deity sort of thing and yes I credit myself for "conjures" but still someone stop me before it's too late and nevermind, it already is.

Talk to me Drella. Hope you're well.


----------



## Losm

2.31


----------



## Rex92

250 profile views
96 posts

=2.6. Must be because I start a boatload of threads lol


----------



## EmptyRoom

About 1.65 before this post


----------



## zomgz

1.21 or 1.22 rounded to the hundredth place.


----------



## crsohr

Senna1994 said:


> 126.33 before this post. 94.75 after. I should post more often!


Lord Jesus! You are averaging 0.01 post a day haha.

1.60. Shocked and surprised it is that high. I don't deserve it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

1.82


----------



## mike285

.55


----------



## bk

Drella said:


> I haven't been on this forum since the 80s, but I'm glad you remember that flattery gets you everywhere with me.


The 80s here was sure wild. The sex, the drugs, and most of all the music! I honestly can't remember when this somehow turned into a social anxiety web forum.


----------



## Drella

bk said:


> The 80s here was sure wild. The sex, the drugs, and most of all the music! I honestly can't remember when this somehow turned into a social anxiety web forum.


Ah, yes. But we'll never get those days back. It's all a haze -my only memory (blurry, though it may be) is of that bathroom stall in Hackensack and the special night I shared with Dolph Lundgren. If not for the tattoo of my face on his face on my a**, I wouldn't even believe it, myself.


----------



## bk

Drella said:


> Ah, yes. But we'll never get those days back. It's all a haze -my only memory (blurry, though it may be) is of that bathroom stall in Hackensack and the special night I shared with Dolph Lundgren. If not for the tattoo of my face on his face on my a**, I wouldn't even believe it, myself.


A tattoo of your face on his face on your a**? You were one of the lucky ones; I ended up with a tattoo of his a** on my face. Luckily, my beard is now long enough that I can comb it up and over the tattoo (this involves a hefty amount of crisco). This does make it hard to drive as it screws up my peripheral vision. And it's a real pain to clean out the bird nests every spring. Plus it interferes with love making to the point where I usually keep a small pair of scissors handy as it tends to get tangled up in any sort of piercing. But on the plus side the beard creates sort of a pocket on my face where I can keep pencils, loose change, the aforementioned scissors, etc. I just can't help but think that the beard has been hurting my career as a motivational speaker. 

In the past I covered it up with make-up, until I read your informative book and learned that almost half of face-related fires are caused by the combination of make-up, crisco and beard hair.


----------



## fonz

0.84 - cute girls with their picture as their avatar get LOADS of views,I think it largely depends on how many friends you have as well to send visitor messages


----------



## northstar1991

About 5.6


----------



## fingertips

1.07


----------



## Ventura

im to lazy will someone do it for me ?


----------



## mezzoforte

34.61 o.o


----------



## Catnap

1.3


----------



## offbyone

mezzoforte said:


> 34.61 o.o


Holy ****.


----------



## mezzoforte

offbyone said:


> Holy ****.


Lmao, I know. And I've been trying to post more lately too!


----------



## jon 29 uk

0.6 thankyou please come again.


----------



## josh23

*4.8*


----------



## GuyMontag

1.52


----------



## fate77

0.1, 1 d.p. ... ouch :\


----------



## Revenwyn

0.9


----------



## Ambivert

mezzoforte said:


> Lmao, I know. And I've been trying to post more lately too!


Lol it's cause you're a pretty female who posted her pics on the site. That usually boosts profile views substantially I'm guessing XD

I got 0.39. No one cares about me or what I have to say on this site anyways

Oh and just noticed how I have 4 mods continually on my profile view list. I feel like a criminal hah!


----------



## kosherpiggy

1.965


----------



## Barette

2.2 

I feel so popular.


----------



## matty

4.08
I remember the days where I would get 100 views a day. Now I rarely post, am invisible and don't seek out conversation with people.


----------



## Evo

0.29


----------



## lightsout

not too good, but I got +20-30 more views since last night when I was on, so that's good


----------



## supersoshychick

6.6


----------



## lightsout

lightsout said:


> not too good, but I got +20-30 more views since last night when I was on, so that's good


Woo! another ~40 since I posted that^. Only 229+ till I break even


----------



## sansd

0.36


----------



## Ventura

8.04


----------



## Ape in space

Ape in space said:


> 0.69
> 
> Used to be under 0.5, so I guess I've become more popular. I suppose it's the best I can hope for without being a controversial poster, a hot girl, or someone who takes less than a day to respond to messages. :no


Now up to 0.863. Ape is apparently winning hearts.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

.29, boy I'm just bustling with people interested in me


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

.62

I'll take it. It could be worse.


----------



## Ashley1990

mine is 11000:2146

dnt know how to calculate it


----------



## Secretaz

4,1953488372093023255813953488372


----------



## Desmond1990

Okay... Mine is 8.25?... I think that's a good indication that I'm spamming. I'll be quiet for a while.

:blank *is quiet for a while*


----------



## kosherpiggy

now it's 1.92


----------



## Insane1

1.79 :d


----------



## LainToWired

0.5


----------



## Rixy

I've noticed that my ratio has gone down ever since I put Michael Corleone as my avatar. I had quite a few views when my avatars were Alision Brie and Amy Acker. I guess people notice me more when I'm mistaken for a hot girl? :b


----------



## AnnaM

14,7


----------



## Purple Pen

2.50


----------



## srschirm

Mine is .28


----------



## Embassy

.


----------



## Whatev

0.18


----------



## Kuhle

1.3


----------



## Evo

0.48


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

I have finally achieved an exact ratio of 1!!! 313:313. (Although, ironically, posting this post completely ruins it.)



Ashley1990 said:


> mine is 11000:2146
> 
> dnt know how to calculate it


It's division. 11000/2146= 5.13 (Damn, girl! That's high!)


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Ape in space said:


> Now up to 0.863. Ape is apparently winning hearts.


.896 now 

You inspired me, so I contributed a few extra views...hehe!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

3.91


----------



## Subwolf

.596


----------



## kosherpiggy

now it's 1.8


----------



## arnie

2.13 

I keep getting all these random ppl with 0 posts visiting my profile. Why?


----------



## arnie

gilt said:


> Mine is roughly 2, but I've deleted a lot of posts so it skews the results.
> 
> I know of a select set of people out there who have no posts, yet have one or more profile views. Their answer is undefined.


Then's there's this profile:

**Edit: Please do not link to people's profiles without their permission.*

with an astonishing 6495:1 ratio. How is that possible?


----------



## Secretaz

7,6868008948545861297539149888143 
Did I calculate this correctly? My post count is 447 and profile views 3436.


----------



## Nekomata

0.57 x__x


----------



## A Void Ant

Don't know. Don't care.


----------



## Ventura

arnie said:


> Then's there's this profile:
> 
> **Edit: Please do not link to people's profiles without their permission.*
> 
> with an astonishing 6495:1 ratio. How is that possible?


She is on TinyChat .

A lot of people talk off the board but only vm and pm.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

0.9 ish. I like the anonymity factor of this site. I only really talk to one or two people over the profile messaging thing, it's kewl. 8]


----------



## Onomatopoeia

_4.85_


----------



## Layla

1.4 and I have no idea what it means.


----------



## arnie

2.91


----------



## The Blues man

My is *0.35*.


----------



## SambaBus

0.


----------



## pitbullmommy97

.5


----------



## pythonesque

gilt said:


> I know of a select set of people out there who have no posts, yet have one or more profile views. Their answer is undefined.


Or maybe ∞?

Man, I wish I were cool like that.

Mine is 1.49, but I rounded it up to 1.5 to get to the next level. Cheating is awesome.


----------



## laura024

3.87


----------



## meepie

17.2? I know one of my friends refreshed my page quite a bit.:lol


----------



## ravens

.78


----------



## Furious Ming

1.2


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason

19.86


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

2.64


----------



## Evo

3.12


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

3.354, not that I've contributed anything of real value.


----------



## applesauce5482

1.9


----------



## ThePride

5,15 but then again I only hang out at the chat and don't post much


----------



## Bbpuff

5.1


----------



## AceEmoKid

about 4. Now I feel bad, like I'm not contributing enough.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

I think I set the record for lowest ratio in the history of this site.


----------



## MrQuiet76

0.94.... i guess i'm just as boring on the internet as real life :lol


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Well, at least you're almost 4x as interesting as I am...


----------



## whattothink

~.4

This ratio is a poor indicator of anything, though. Posters can offer nothing remarkable yet have an extremely high ratio because they PM OR 'wallpost' a lot. Each time someone clicks refresh on their page in a wallpost conversation, the person gets a tick. I guess it's a good indicator of who like to use the PM and 'wallpost' functions. Or if they have an attractive avatar.


----------



## minimized

.149203688...

And people think they're boring? Come on, son! No one deserves to beat me. I'd be a shame to my disorder if I wasn't dead last.

Although I've skewed the results with this post. Drat.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Wow, somebody is actually lower than me, although not by much lol


----------



## nightrain

7.9


----------



## Noca

0.1007


----------



## Milco

Milco said:


> 6.55
> I think somebody has been busy with the refresh button :lol


3.28 now.. somebody has stopped hitting the refresh button :\


----------



## monotonous

0.62, mine would be lower if i haven't used a girl's pic as my avatar, till i got dudes trying to hit on me i realize not on this site


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Disarray said:


> Around 0.96


Up to 1.49 now.


----------



## Evo

3.55


----------



## estse

I have so many things disabled that profile views don't change on my page. Go on and visit. PROFILE VIEWS WILL NOT CHANGE ON MY PAGE. AND NEITHER WILL THE LIST OF MOST RECENT VISITORS.


----------



## Mersault

3.56


----------



## enfield

.938

i will be satisfied when i get to 1. as i have been tracking this important statistic for quite some time i can say with confidence that i expect to reach that important ratio by mid-march, at which time i will post here marking my progress. in the event that i do not will simply delete some of my posts in the manner of shelbster to artificially adjust my ratio so it equals the pulchritudinous 1.


----------



## Mersault

Sorry, i calculated the opposite...Post ratio to views. Views to ratio should be around 0.3


----------



## probably offline

Mercurochrome said:


> I have so many things disabled that profile views don't change on my page. Go on and visit. PROFILE VIEWS WILL NOT CHANGE ON MY PAGE. AND NEITHER WILL THE LIST OF MOST RECENT VISITORS.


y u hek?


----------



## Secretaz

Secretaz said:


> 4,1953488372093023255813953488372


Now it's 7,632... I must have got lots of stalkers.

Or did i even calculate it right, 18,707 to 2,451?


----------



## Soilwork

0.26

The pretty girls who have their pics in their avatar are obviously going to win this. I always find it amusing how these girls have more profile views in a week than I do in almost a year.


----------



## Evo1114

Secretaz said:


> Now it's 7,632... I must have got lots of stalkers.
> 
> Or did i even calculate it right, 18,707 to 2,451?


18,707 profile views?!?!? Wow...look at Ms. Popular! :b

Your ratio would be 7.6.


----------



## little toaster

Post/Views = 0.17


----------



## Evo1114

Mine is .44.


----------



## Monotony

Secretaz said:


> Now it's 7,632... I must have got lots of stalkers.
> 
> Or did i even calculate it right, 18,707 to 2,451?


Hey I am not a stalker :bah

0.31


----------



## Brasilia

couldn't be bothered to werk it out sorry


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

9.74? These numbers are arbitrary; I'll be sure to judge everyone harshly, based on this method.


----------



## JohnWalnut

I got everybody beat.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

.43.... man thats a kick to the self-esteem lol


----------



## Implicate

1.09, however, I fail to see why making it a popularity contest is in any way beneficial, and what, if anything this ratio proves.


----------



## lzzy

2.18 probably because some people visit me a few times (visitor message spams galore)


----------



## theseventhkey

0.13


----------



## KaoJ

0.77


----------



## estse

probably offline said:


> y u hek?


U T.

tek?


----------



## arnie

10264/3529 = 2.9


----------



## toutenkarthon

.10


----------



## toutenkarthon

Secretaz said:


> Now it's 7,632... I must have got lots of stalkers.
> 
> Or did i even calculate it right, 18,707 to 2,451?


Yup, you have (calculated it right).


----------



## toutenkarthon

minimized said:


> .149203688...
> 
> And people think they're boring? Come on, son! No one deserves to beat me. I'd be a shame to my disorder if I wasn't dead last.
> 
> Although I've skewed the results with this post. Drat.


bwahahah I beat you


----------



## Revenwyn

0.87


----------



## ACCV93

0.57


----------



## minimized

toutenkarthon said:


> bwahahah I beat you


Nuuuuuu, no one is allowed! This is my greatest achievement!


----------



## toutenkarthon

minimized said:


> Nuuuuuu, no one is allowed! This is my greatest achievement!


Hehe sorry man, stuff happens.


----------



## WineKitty

anonymid said:


> It should also be pointed out that some of us were posting here before (in some cases long before) SAS even had user profiles, friends, visitor messages, etc.


Yeah, that is what I was going to say, not that it matters to me how many profile views I have, or posts. That just isn't how I roll. But there were years I was on SAS where that whole part didn't exist so the numbers are inaccurate and skewed for long time users.


----------



## CWe

Someone do this for me, I'm too dumb


----------



## Rainlullaby

488/109 = 4.47

Yeah, pretty sure my picture(s) pull in all the profile views though :|


----------



## Vuldoc

0.17983


----------



## Things Unsaid

0.5something. Not really concerned.


----------



## estse

1.03

My profile views really haven't changed in my last 2 or 3000 posts.


----------



## Rainlullaby

Hadron said:


> Mine has gone down to 0.64. Heh.
> They probably do. Any picture of an attractive female on this site is a profile-view magnet. There is just no way to compete...


Now I'm considering changing my avatar, lol. I'd rather what I say intrigue someone to view my profile, rather than my looks.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I try not to visit other peoples' profiles very often. I don't want anyone to think some old guy is stalking them.


----------



## MiMiK

erasercrumbs said:


> I try not to visit other peoples' profiles very often. I don't want anyone to think some old guy is stalking them.


same here lol


----------



## erasercrumbs

MiMiK said:


> same here lol


Oh but you're just a pup. It's much more less frightening to be stalked by a youngster like yourself.


----------



## Cam1

~3000 : ~4000, nice and easy... .75.


----------



## rdrr

1.38


----------



## NoHeart

2.1


----------



## straightarrows

don't know, but I guess1:1


----------



## noyadefleur

12.1? :eyes


----------



## RelinquishedHell

1.46


----------



## RelinquishedHell

noyadefleur said:


> 12.1? :eyes


The majority of them guys? lol


----------



## Monotony

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> The majority of them guys? lol


Female ✓ Attractive ✓ so yep probably :teeth


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Monotony said:


> Female ✓ Attractive ✓ so yep probably :teeth


Haha, yeah. I think some dudes on here need some fresh air.


----------



## millenniumman75

30,389 views
--------------- = 0.3483
87,262 posts


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty

2.1


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

0.915


----------



## Mur

2.37


----------



## Paragon

2.234126984126984.


----------



## mezzoforte

15.34
:b


----------



## Paragon

Jesus. lol.


----------



## Vuldoc

necrobump

0.1208


----------



## scooby

scooby said:


> 0.69, before this post.


2 years later, now with a ratio of 0.39 views per post. I guess I got a lot less interesting over time. lol.


----------



## Raphael200

I can't do math.


----------



## Stilla

7,46
I delete posts though so it'd be lower. I remember this thread so I might even have deleted a post in here.


----------



## Limmy

11,497 Profile Views
------------------------- = 4.18529304696032
2747 Posts

Pretty good for a male poster


----------



## ravens

.569


----------



## Minkiro

2.58 i think?


----------



## Mr Bacon

0,7

I am offended by my lack of popularity. Especially considering my profile is so gorgeous with the bacon theme.

Females probably get more views!


----------



## gunner21

1.36


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm glad you posted how to do this :lol I had terrible maths teachers my whole life and grew to dislike the subject so I didn't teach myself pretty much anything past basic counting and such.

0.484 (and so on with more numbers)


----------



## gunner21

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm glad you posted how to do this :lol I had terrible maths teachers my whole life and grew to dislike the subject so I didn't teach myself pretty much anything past basic counting and such.
> 
> 0.484 (and so on with more numbers)


What? A cute girl with such a low ratio? Makes sense this does not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

gunner21 said:


> What? A cute girl with such a low ratio? Makes sense this does not.


It's sweet of you to say that but I think I annoy a lot of people, and I guess I do have 5000+ posts  lol. I post too much.


----------



## fanatic203

0.748

Around when I first joined, it was about 2, and it's gone steadily downward since then.


----------



## Mlochail

0.33

Loners got nuthin on me.


----------



## estse

But my profile is not viewable; therefore I get no profile views even when you're stalking me. Not fair, but my own fault.


----------



## Revenwyn

0.85


----------



## pati

8.35 

Felt popular til I saw mezzos number. Lol.


----------



## Cam1

.85


----------



## Mr Bacon

missamanda said:


> 8.35












It has to be dem titty shots :lol


----------



## pati

Mr Bacon said:


> It has to be dem titty shots :lol


I think it was the shoutout you gave me in that song. :-* love ya 4ever, boy! Haha.


----------



## rdrr

0.79


----------



## Ape in space

Ape in space said:


> 0.69
> 
> Used to be under 0.5, so I guess I've become more popular. I suppose it's the best I can hope for without being a controversial poster, a hot girl, or someone who takes less than a day to respond to messages. :no





Ape in space said:


> Now up to 0.863. Ape is apparently winning hearts.


And now I'm at 1.30. Only took 3 and a half years.


----------



## komorikun

I don't know what my real ratio is because I had the profile views box hidden for several months.


----------



## lisbeth

1.5


----------



## BillDauterive

2.468

I'm honestly surprised its so high considering I'm so quiet, reserved and also disliked by many members here. :|


----------



## moloko

komorikun said:


> I don't know what my real ratio is because I had the profile views box hidden for several months.


Is it still possible to deactivate it?

Btw: 0.23, that's mine. :lol


----------



## komorikun

moloko said:


> Is it still possible to deactivate it?
> 
> Btw: 0.23, that's mine. :lol


my account
profile privacy
recent visitors

change to "your friends."


----------



## moloko

Hum... not what I'm looking for. I'd like to disable it to myself. Thank you anyway.


----------



## Charmander

4.00


----------



## AlchemyFire

0.03. Even online I'm not popular :b


----------



## Mousey9

lol...I remember voting 0.5-1 many months ago.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

1.54

Should do a Visitor Message to Post ratio for lolz :b


----------



## Arkiasis

0.23, no matter where I go I'm always a pathetic loser.


----------



## foe

1.01


----------



## Noca

0.136


----------



## To22

0.8 

I stopped interacting beyond the forums a while ago and I'm usually in invisible mode so I think I caused my ratio to become worse over time. Plus, my username isn't the coolest...


----------



## TobeyJuarez

i lost like 3000 profile veiws since i last checked 0.o


----------



## TobeyJuarez

The Coolest said:


> 0.8
> 
> I stopped interacting beyond the forums a while ago and I'm usually in invisible mode so I think I caused my ratio to become worse over time. Plus, my username isn't the coolest...


----------



## 000XXX000

.5 woot!


----------



## Tokztero

0.392


----------



## Amphoteric

*2,77* at the moment.


----------



## Jaxosix

0.1 - It's either because I'm just not that interesting, Or because I don't have a vagina. 

It's the first one.


----------



## rosecolored

2.26


----------



## Joe

3552 / 4393 = 0.81


----------



## To22

TobeyJuarez said:


>







lol


----------



## AceEmoKid

Approximately 2.2. I wish it was because I make "quality" posts, but it's probably because I post pictures semi-frequently. Sigh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

0.471 etc :lol I don't post on people's walls though. I think I've posted on one person's wall since I got here and I think that's just cause I was pretty tired at the time. My anxiety is a little less when I'm tired.


----------



## Raeden

3.05

I blame my waifus.


----------



## Ntln

0.39

Wow probably one of the lowest . What can I say, I'm not an interesting person.


----------



## minimized

minimized said:


> .149203688...
> 
> And people think they're boring? Come on, son! No one deserves to beat me. I'd be a shame to my disorder if I wasn't dead last.
> 
> Although I've skewed the results with this post. Drat.


I'm up to .2 now. Must be doing something right.


----------



## BTAG

1.47


----------



## mezzoforte

8.952


----------



## ravens

.5708


----------



## sad vlad

~ 0,30


----------



## starburst93

3.4, a lot of views are probably just from myself though since i use my own profile to navigate to the 18+ group. I don't think people think I'm that interesting.


----------



## To22

starburst93 said:


> 3.4, a lot of views are probably just from myself though since i use my own profile to navigate to the 18+ group. I don't think people think I'm that interesting.


Your own views don't count


----------



## andy1984

0.714378659727

not too bad

ahem feel free to look at my profile to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## Vuldoc

0.1312


----------



## batman can

I didn't do the math but I made most of my posts before this place even had a profile views count so that would definitely mess up the equation. Same goes for anyone who has been on this site for awhile.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

319/771 = 0.41


----------



## aquilla

5.35


----------



## buklti

22177/526=42.2

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## JH1983

0.255, apparently I'm not interesting either.


----------



## msax21

2.594


----------



## msax21

lol @ buctlti with 42.2 

i say you win haha


----------



## ericj

0.01996 - I might as well not exist. In fact, I have the lowest one in this thread...


----------



## Kalliber

ericj said:


> 0.01996 - I might as well not exist. In fact, I have the lowest one in this thread...


Naa my views low too


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

1. Put cute girl on avatar
2. Turn invisible mode off
3. View everyone's profile
4. Spam everyone with friend request


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

.80


----------



## lastofthekews

6.27


----------



## ericj

Kalliber said:


> Naa my views low too


Nowhere near mine.

You have more than 1 view for every 3 posts you make.

I have less than 1 view for every 50 posts I make.


----------



## Kalliber

ericj said:


> Nowhere near mine.
> 
> You have more than 1 view for every 3 posts you make.
> 
> I have less than 1 view for every 50 posts I make.


Well I'll change that, besides your user name is my name


----------



## ericj

Eh, it'll rise again. It's special.


----------



## komorikun

ericj said:


> Eh, it'll rise again. It's special.


You don't have much views because you have the thingy hidden.


----------



## MCHB

0.541666667

And this proves...well, I'm not really sure; perhaps it means something to someone!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

You guys are just causing yourselves misery with this post. You are all worthy and interesting in your own ways. You all deserve to be known and recognized. I'd click every page and read your About part of your profile if I had the time. 

But here's a way to up your views anyways... people like to be acknowledged. So if you want to make more genuine connections, remember that online is like offline friendships. There has to be a balance of give and take. Don't just make posts and expect people to comment and also don't just comment for the sake of raising post numbers or post without understanding where someone is. 

Read others' posts wholeheartedly, try to understand others, and comment. You don't have to give advice, just be there in some way and let people know that you are. 

Obviously, if leaving a comment will generate negativity, best to avoid.


----------



## ericj

komorikun said:


> You don't have much views because you have the thingy hidden.


Oooh, sneaky.

I have a list of people that viewed it, though, and a count. I guess I missed out on people checking it when I was gone for my year-plus times away.

After looking through, it's unclear why the viewers are not listed. It says nothing about that, just that those that look cannot see who else did unless they're a friend, but I only have a couple of those. Most of it is set to any registered member.


----------

